# Help using DSLR



## ooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Everyone!
I am new to the site and will be starting a tank journal with photos today.
Most of my photos are using my cellphone (I know, I know) and I recently broke out the Nikon D40 to try to get some actually nice photos. 
Anyways, to be honest, I have really No clue how to use it properly for getting good photos of my tank and inhabitants. 
If you have any experience with this camera or any helpful hints please shoot them my way!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Besides the basics for using a dslr. 
Shooting pictures of fish and the tank itself is tricky. 
I was sure there was a thread about this.
Anywho, never shoot directly at the tank for fts. At an angle will eliminate reflection. No background light to be reflected off tank glass. 
Well lit tank. Turn off all flow. High shutter speed for fast moving fish. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah, I have been reading some threads on other sites as well. I think the first thing I need to do is get a tripod! I might pick one up today and start messing around with shutter speeds and such.
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Never use stock flashes. Use external at a different angle. Tripod grab one during boxing day for cheaper price


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Tripod is not a requirement, but its easier.
I dont use tripod and I dont use flash either.

There is a certain way to hold a camera and its just as sturdy as a tripod. There are lots of resources online that show you how to do it.

My tips:
1. Use Aperture Focus.
2. Dont zoom in too much.
3. Practice lots with different settings.
This article is also neat for starters: Focusing Basics | Aperture and Depth of Field


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Also, look Into cpl filter if you are having reflection issues.


----------



## ooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I got a tripod during the boxing week sales and will be trying it out soon. Ill post some pictures once I have them ;-)
Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## ooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Well heres some pics I took. Trying out different setting, lighting etc. The LED lights really help bring out the colour in the photos, but its still not perfect...


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious.. What kind of lens do you have? Ie specs..


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im planning on getting one too. My pictures are only taken with point n shoot or cell phone. Crappy quality! It's time to take some nice pictures of my reef.

There are so many DSLR's on the market and I dont have a clue with all the different specifications. How's your D40 so far? Still happy with it? I was told that no matter which camera you get, there's always a nicer, newer one that you want to upgrade to. Guess it is the same with any hobbies... lol


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

A D40 can definitely pull it off perfectly fine. Just try to get you hands on a macro lense tho like the Nikkor 60mm F2.8 Macro. Any macro lense will let you do some crazy close up shots and since they are macro lense you can point your lense real close to your tank therefore the reflection can be easily avoided. I use a 55mm 2.8 Macro and a Tamron 90mm F2.8 Macro on my D90 and they give pretty good results =) Just make sure you have enough light in your tank or set your ISO to 800 and work your way up. 

Not sure why you need a tripod for shooting say a moving fish cuz you will probably be using a high shutter speed unless you wanna do a longer exposure =)

Note: I mainly shoot my CRS and smaller fish in my tanks. Also a camera loving person XD


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great advice everyone!, 

high iso and a macro lens are great for aquarium photography


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Not being a photographer, I've always struggled with a DSLR. Haven't had the time to really learn how to use it. However I've had great success with mirrorless cameras. These were taken with a Sony NEX-F3. Point and shoot. All auto settings.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

smccleme said:


> Not being a photographer, I've always struggled with a DSLR. Haven't had the time to really learn how to use it. However I've had great success with mirrorless cameras. These were taken with a Sony NEX-F3. Point and shoot. All auto settings.


Holy crap, those are good quality pictures.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im looking into the Nikon D5200. A bit nicer than the entry level D3200 plus it is last year's model and hence cheaper.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

For those going into DSLR you got to go to craiglist as last year model is a lot cheaper then. Entry DSLR price drop really fast so don't bother buying new one. Skill is one thing but good camera do make a big different if your skill isn't there .


----------



## nelsonpitter (Jun 3, 2014)

Ooter, there is an option of mode in which you can select a proper mode as per your requirement. Selecting a correct mode helps to click some great pic.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Good macro lens is worth it's wight in gold ... I chose my 7d because it has a crop sensor wich helps with those tricky macro shots. 
Sometimes I use my tripod, but I like to move about and follow fish. It shouldn't matter ll to much if your shutter speed is fast. I like taking pictures either first thing in the morning when lights are on or turning the lights back on about a half hour after the lighting cycle ends. This is to avoid all the bubble for photosynthesis


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I picked up a Canon T3i on a boxing day sale as a christmas gift to myself a couple years ago. Not having a macro lens and having fast moving fish, I struggled at first to figure out what worked. I can't stress enough that if you're unfamiliar with how to use a DSLR, play around with different settings and read a few articles online to get more familiar with what the different settings (how they work, what they effect, when to use them, etc.)

That being said, I don't have a macro lens. I have the lens that came with my camera kit, which is a pretty standard lens. By playing with the settings and trying different things, I found that using a mode that sets aperture as the priority, helped snap photos fast. My fish move quick and rarely sit still. I also found that if you want the colours on your fish to pop, don't use a flash. Here's a couple that I snapped of my 90g tank a while back...


----------

